# Who's Done The Led Interior Light Replacement?



## ranier1315

And where did you get them. I found a small leak that shorted out one of the lights over the bunk bed. I figured if I'm gonna replace one I might as well replace them all.







I want the leds but I can't seem to find them on the net. Where did you guys get them?


----------



## GarethsDad

I did, but I only replaced the bulbs. I found mine on Ebay after some trial and error. James


----------



## Ghosty

while on the subject -- have you ever wondered why Outback didn't use the light switch that you could turn one or two bulbs on at a time instead of having to turn both on all the time???

Man that drives me crazy!!!


----------



## Thor

I believe Graths dad converted his tt to led.

Try superbrightled.com

Thor


----------



## W Podboy

I got my LEDS at superbrightleds.com.

style I have

T10 PCB series LED Lamps

T10-PCB-Wxx White LED Lamp

Miniature wedge base (194/168 type)
24 or 36 Super White LEDs - Wide 100 degree beam pattern
12 VDC Operation
They plug right into the lamp socket !!!

I replaced half of of my lamps with the LEDs. That way when I dry camp I limit current draw..If I need more light I just turn on the regular incandescent light fixtures...

Hope this helps....


----------



## Tyvekcat

I found a thread here on Outbackers in mods, somewhere and ordered LED's. Replaced all of them. They work very well, don't drain the Batts that much at all. (two 12v Interstate Marines)
I have a couple solar cells I connect to them to keep them topped off. There are all sorts of electrical mods you can do. I have to find the wire that goes to the light in the rear slide. I see where you plug it in, but I have no wire.
I bought from these guys on ebay.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...em=270198837757
Good LED's


----------



## GarethsDad

More info from an previous thread http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...c=20030&hl= . James


----------



## Airboss

GarethsDad said:


> More info from an previous thread http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...c=20030&hl= . James


This is such a cool mod!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Ghosty said:


> while on the subject -- have you ever wondered why Outback didn't use the light switch that you could turn one or two bulbs on at a time instead of having to turn both on all the time???
> 
> Man that drives me crazy!!!


No kidding! Would it kill them to put in a $2 switch vs. a $1 switch...


----------



## Ghosty

Oregon_Camper said:


> while on the subject -- have you ever wondered why Outback didn't use the light switch that you could turn one or two bulbs on at a time instead of having to turn both on all the time???
> 
> Man that drives me crazy!!!


No kidding! Would it kill them to put in a $2 switch vs. a $1 switch...








[/quote]

ACTUALLY IT WOULD PROBABLY BE MORE LIKE A $1.07 SWITCH VS. A $1.00 SWITCH ... lol


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Ghosty said:


> while on the subject -- have you ever wondered why Outback didn't use the light switch that you could turn one or two bulbs on at a time instead of having to turn both on all the time???
> 
> Man that drives me crazy!!!


No kidding! Would it kill them to put in a $2 switch vs. a $1 switch...








[/quote]

ACTUALLY IT WOULD PROBABLY BE MORE LIKE A $1.07 SWITCH VS. A $1.00 SWITCH ... lol
[/quote]

that makes is ever harder to believe they don't do it....


----------



## TLC+3

Hmm - My '03 has the switch that can light 1 or 2 bulbs. So why did they change?


----------



## raynardo

I've purchased five LED lights (four round, one 8" long, all swivel), which I put into place next to some of my existing lighting. All of these run off AA batteries, and supposedly have 60 hours of life. When I dry camp, I mostly use these. They also work very well when folks are sleeping and I want to see what I'm doing in the dark without waking them. Best of all, all the lights and batteries were less than $50.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

TLC+3 said:


> Hmm - My '03 has the switch that can light 1 or 2 bulbs. So why did they change?


Meaning you can turn 1 or 2 of them one with the switch?

Did you buy the Outback new? Just wondering if the possible owner before you might have installed a 2 way switch.


----------



## TLC+3

Oregon_Camper said:


> Hmm - My '03 has the switch that can light 1 or 2 bulbs. So why did they change?


Meaning you can turn 1 or 2 of them one with the switch?

Did you buy the Outback new? Just wondering if the possible owner before you might have installed a 2 way switch.
[/quote]

Good point. I did buy used so there could have been a mod by the original owner. We make good use them. Using half the wattage really extends battery life when dry camping.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

I'd like to have a timer on the lights over my kids beds in the bunk house. Can't even begin to count how many times I've come in from the camp fire to find them sound asleep, but with both lights on.


----------



## 7119

I have just started outfitting our TT with LEDs because we enjoy dry camping best. (I'm recovering at home from major back surgery, and have way too much time on my hands.)

Our 2004 Prowler 250RKS has 12v Progressive Dynanics dome lights. Most are dual 18W bulbs (1156 bayonet sockets) with 3-way switch (off, 1 bulb on, both blubs on). Each 18W bulb draws 1.5 amps (http://www.simetric.co.uk/si_watts.htm). The 1156 bulb is inter-changeable with BA15s, 1073, 1093, 1129, 1141, 1159, 1295, 1459, 1619, 1651, 1680, 7506, and 7527 bulbs.

Like many contributors to this thread, I have purchased from SuperBrightLEDs http://www.superbrightleds.com/led_prods.htm . They seem to generally have better values than their competitors (see following), and their service is good. They sent me a wrong $22 LED, but they corrected the error by quickly sending me the correct LED and letting me keep the incorrect LED.

I really like SuperBrightLEDs. The best (brightest) choice for me was their 1156-PCB-WHP9 in "cool white" (0.2 amps, 190 lumens, $22) and "warm white" (0.2amps, 92 lumens, $22). http://www.superbrightleds.com/cgi-bin/sto...i?product=OTHER These fit my Prowler's 1156 sockets without any problems. Other RVs can have different sockets, so be careful to order the correct LED for the sockets in your RV. The cool white LED is just about as bright as the factory 12v 18w incandescent bulbs (18w is about 200 lumens), while the warm white is about half as bright.

Please don't quote me on lumens and amps because I might not fully understand the spec charts from multiple sources.

I have also purchased from AutoLumination. They have an inexpensive line of 12v track lighting at http://autolumination.com/homefixtures.htm. I ordered two MR16 12 Volt 3 Watt Spotlight LED ($16, 0.25amps each ) in "warm white" for use at our RVs galley table, where my wife and I like to play board games at night in addition to meals. The spotlight receiver is double-hinged so spots can be aimed exactly where we need them.

The same track lighting system above the galley table accommodates 12v "festoon" bulbs, and I added four of these bulbs ($4, 40 lumens, 0.08 amp each) to augment the two spots for broader light coverage. http://www.superbrightleds.com/cgi-bin/store/commerce.cgi. The four "warm white" festoon bulbs plus the two "warm white" spots (total 0.75amps) are almost as bright as the original two 18w incandescent bulbs (total 3 amps).

My wife finds the "cool white" too harsh for her liking. Therefore, I used "warm white" for the galley table and the reading lights above the bed. But to save costs (LEDs are expensive!), I used the brighter "cool white" LEDs above the galley sink, the lavatory sink, and the commode/shower room.

The 1156-PCB-WHP9 LEDs http://www.superbrightleds.com/cgi-bin/sto...i?product=OTHER are really convenient. Since LEDs generate so little heat, they can be attached to inside of dome light fixture with double-sided foam tape, or just laid loose with support from the fixture lens.

Personally, I would not mix an LED and an incandescent bulb in the same fixture. The incandescent bulb generates a lot of heat that could damage the very expensive LED. The LEDs are so easy to remove, I would just temporarily replace LEDs with incandescent bulbs (if you need more light) whenever we have 120v service for extended periods.

For a "night light", I purchased a single red LED (LW-12, $2, 0.02amp, 8 lumens, http://www.superbrightleds.com/hobby.htm) and fabricated a 1156 "bulb" using inexpensive base and plastic "bulb" parts ($0.60) from AutoLumination (http://autolumination.com/led.html). I just put one of these customized LEDs in factory dome light. During the night, it's like being in a "dark room", where there's just enough red glow to find the facilities without bumping into the wall. The other light in the dual fixture is an LED, which follows the advice not to mix LEDs with incandescent bulbs.

I also put a low-brightness amber LED in our exterior porch light (1156-PCB-A24, $7.50, 0.14amps, 15 lumens). There's no sense in using an LED other than the amber color because of the amber lens cover in the porch fixture.

In summary, SuperBrightLEDs http://www.superbrightleds.com/led_prods.htm , supplemented with very useful parts from AutoLumination http://www.autolumination.com/ , are all I needed to convert the incandescent lighting to LED for dry camping. My guess is that $200-$300 is realistic for this conversion.

I have not purchased from following sources. I do add some personal observations for price and selection. These are based on quick looks at their web pages. You be the judge of their price and selection from your perspective. I hope that all vendors will provide more accurate information on their products as part of this thread.

I noticed that "Prudent RVer" led lights with wedge and 1156 bayonet connectors at http://www.prudentrver.com/allleds.html#lamps Their web site has a nice description of RV applications http://www.prudentrver.com/ledapps.html The prices seem a little high compared to superbrightleds.

MastLight also has a small selection of 12v LEDs http://www.mastlight.com/grp_LEDLamps.html, but they don't seem as good a value as SuperBrightLEDs.

Don's Green Store http://www.shop.donsgreenstore.com/main.sc is another source. Although their prices seem competitive with SuperBrightLEDs, their selection is limited.

EnvironmentalLights http://www.environmentallights.com/ is yet another source. They have a very diverse selection of LEDs, but those suitable for RVs do not seem as good of values compared to SuperBrightLEDs.

Hope this is useful, and looking forward to learning from other's experiences


----------

